# My diy cold smoker idea



## xcountryx (Apr 26, 2016)

So ive been kicking around this idea of making my self a cold smoker. I do have the amaze n pellet smoker but end up running out of cheese mid summer. So im gona pick up a mini fridge with 2 racks in it. The make my smoke generator out of a cocktail shaker and fish pump. Pump the smoke into the fridge from the bottom and out the top some where. Anyone else do this before? Any concerns with this or what ever would help me out. I plan on starting this this weekend some time so i can post pics as i go


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> So ive been kicking around this idea of making my self a cold smoker. I do have the amaze n pellet smoker but end up running out of cheese mid summer. So im gona pick up a mini fridge with 2 racks in it. The make my smoke generator out of a cocktail shaker and fish pump. Pump the smoke into the fridge from the bottom and out the top some where. Anyone else do this before? Any concerns with this or what ever would help me out. I plan on starting this this weekend some time so i can post pics as i go


Whoa friend, let's think this thing out. First, if building a cold smoker, why would you want to pump warm smoke into an insulated box? Consider a remote firebox and cool the smoke on the way to the food box, you will have much cleaner smoke with less bitter products.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 26, 2016)

Well thats what im wondering. What would be the effects of pumping warm smoke into a cold fridge? And whats the difference in how i plan and what your talking? What would cool the smoke on its way? Longer tube to the fridge? Any little bit of info would help a bunch


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2016)

The following with the included links should answer many of your questions. If you have more, please ask. Let's not rush this as you will be using it for years to come.

What is going on with smoking cheese?

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 26, 2016)

So basically im looking to have a pipe long enough to collect the creosote and cool the smoke before it gets to the smoe box? How would a copper pipe coiled up work? Or should the pipe be bigger like your stove pipe setup? I appreciate all of your help! Thanks

This is what i was thinking of using to put my cheese or anything i will cold smoke.

[ATTACHMENT=2776]00C0C_bPO3yBZWxhg_600x450.jpg (21k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=2777]00c0c_lb2FXzmvYJL_600x450.jpg (24k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry, I am unable to download your links. Copper is a wonderful conductor but very expensive. A length of three inch single wall stove pipe is what you are looking for. It will provide the cooling area desired at a much less cost. Coiled pipe would be very hard to clean, which would be needed in time.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 26, 2016)

The links are just photos of the fridge i planed on using. If you just google jagermeister mini fridge its pretty much what im looking at. Whats your thoughts on making my self a smoke generator with the cocktail shaker? The pellets would burn in the bottom i would have an adjustable aquarium pump plumbed at the top at a T pushing the smoke into the pipe and into the fridge. I saw somewhere in those links someone said something about any smoke coming in contact with a cool or cold surface would cause creasote. So would that happen inside the fridge if its cooled before it gets to the fridge? Again thanks for all your help


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry I'm no help here but keep us posted this is interesting want to see out come and other inputs.

Warren


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 26, 2016)

00c0c_lb2FXzmvYJL_600x450.jpg



__ xcountryx
__ Apr 26, 2016


















00C0C_bPO3yBZWxhg_600x450-1.jpg



__ xcountryx
__ Apr 26, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2016)

If your mini works as a cooler it can be used as a cold-cold smoker. I use one in the same manner for short heavy smokes only, my handheld smoke generator is generally used in its place.

Yours or any smoke generator will work just fine. It sounds yours is similar to the Smoke Daddy’s. Yes the longer your run the cooler and cleaner the smoke will be. Most likely with a long run the deposits on the inside of your cooler will be like a lacquer finish on the walls, not tacky as most of the nasty’s have been deposited on the pipe walls before reaching your product.

You will not only need an inlet but an outlet as well.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 26, 2016)

What do you usually make in your cold cold smoker? This whole idea started when i cant keep cheese from reaching 100% so i figured the fridge will keep it around 60 degrees while i pump smoke in from another source. I agree im gona need an out. Im thinking of different ways to do this


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2016)

LOL The list of what I don't smoke would be shorter than what I do. If it can be consumed, it can be smoked, water to Water Buffalo.

If you can’t keep your cheese temps below 75°-80°, we need to do something different.

Before drilling holes in your fridge, let’s build a prototype cold smoker. This can be done by using a cardboard box in place of your fridge. Simply get one the size of your fridge, place a couple dowel rods in it to hold a rack and set your piping system up to it. This will give you an idea of what to expect. You may find a larger container would be more desirable.

T


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 27, 2016)

Not to step on what Mr T has you going towards, but reinforcing it. Check out the first link for the /techniques you can use to cool the smoke. Mr T gave me guidance on how to set it up and it worked like a charm. Cheese was delicious right out of smoker. The extra cooling time running the pipe, expanding in a larger chamber, then moving up towards the final cooling chamber made all the difference. Ambient air temp was only 1 degree cooler than the smoke box. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243838/epic-fail-redemption

This how I'm set up now. I use it for both hot smokes (no cardboard box) and cold smokes (box used for cheese/nuts). I plan on making the cardboard something more permanent by next year. 












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Apr 27, 2016






Also check out this link for doing something similar, but using a pellet burner. Setesh took a more scientific approach to explaining than I did, but same results for cold smoking. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243936/cleaning-up-your-act-clean-smoke-is-delicious-smoke

I know Mr T has you covered, but let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

I guess my next question should be is what if i dont have the space like what i see in both your threads? I live in a trailer in a trailer park. My masterbuilt sits on my front porch deck. I have a shed that i may be able to come up with a lil more room. But thats why i was thinking of mayb a coil. I won't be able to do a 12' pipe setup. So should i just scrap my idea or do yall have any ideas from here?


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 27, 2016)

I think the second thread (Cleaning Up Your Act) would be ideal then. He created a huge amount of surface to cool the smoke without taking up anymore than about 6 inches immediately around the smoker. At that point if you want to add the extra smoke box for product it would go straight up as far as your area can handle.


----------



## mfreel (Apr 27, 2016)

You can cold smoke in a cardboard box.  Why do you need a special fridge?


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

I havnt tried the cardboard box yet but i know inside my masterbuilt it could be almost 100 without turning it on. I have been able to smoke cheese so far but end up from a block to a blob by thr end so i started thinking about using a fridge. I can keep the cheese at 60 degrees the whole time. I must have missed the second thread i think i dont remember reading cleaning up your act ill have to go back to it


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> I havnt tried the cardboard box yet but i know inside my masterbuilt it could be almost 100 without turning it on.


Ah Ha, you have something else that can be used for cold smoking, an MES. Even though they have different models, both bauch and setish have converted their MES’s to become very efficient cold smokers at a minimum cost. You may want to contact them to see how they converted them. I only suggested what they do, they did the mechanics. We can get your smoke to within a few degrees’ of ambient so, you will be fine.

 Suggest you use the mini to store products rather than using it as a smoke collector.

Of course, I will be around if you have any questions or concerns.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes i do have a mes not sure what model it is. It only has a small hole at the bottom and a small hole at the top back right corner for smoke to come out. I use the amaze n pellet smoker thing to do my cheese right now. Temp starts around 60 and shoots up to 95 100 inside. So mayb your right i just think about injecting the smoke into my smoker. Idk just thought i had a great idea goin


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sounds like you have the same model as setish. Don't give up. With a little help from your friends, we will have you up and going in no time. If you are tight on space we can make one that can be  disassembled for later use.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

Can someone point me in the direction of that thread cleaning up your act? Please. So heres where im at with this im not gona give up either way. I need to find a way to cool and clean the smoke with out taking up alot of space. Im not interested in drilling into my existing smoker but could find a way to pump it in. Or i can find a way to clean and cool the smoke and pump it into a 60 degree fridge. I still realy like the fridge idea. I could do many things with the better temps like cure bacon, do cheese, nuts or even bread. So im still leaning on that idea. With everyones help we will figure this out. Thanks again


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2016)

The link is in post #13. Your idea will work if you are set on it it;s that there are better ways to accomplish what you want.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

Just got done reading the thread and im pumped and ready now. He used very little space with what he did. Go ahead and humor me on anything better. My main goal is to be able to cold smoke when ever i want winter summer spring whatever again thats y i keep going back to the fridge idea but not completely set on it. So throw them at me please


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

Also the wife loves my smoked foods so far and is anxious to have more. And she also says no cardboard box that its an eye sore.im lookimg for more permanent setups


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2016)

The ball is in your hands. You have to make a decision as to what direction to throw it in order to get the quality of product you desire.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> Also the wife loves my smoked foods so far and is anxious to have more. And she also says no cardboard box that its an eye sore.im lookimg for more permanent setups


Sad your wife can't put up with a cardboard boxes until you decide on something permanent. Nothing like having a bunch of different sized permanent boxes laying around.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

Ok so lets start off with what i have. The analog 30" mes. As long as its still usable after moding it or whatever. The wife will kill me if not she bought it for me for fathers day a year ago


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> Ok so lets start off with what i have. The analog 30" mes. As long as its still usable after moding it or whatever. The wife will kill me if not she bought it for me for fathers day a year ago


Okay, what more more do you want other than the information bauch and setish have provided?

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

I guess lets start with the mail box mod. I think i would like to option to remove it and store it in the shed when not cold smoking. Which with all the cheese we go through here it will be in and out alot. But besides that. Is there a way to mod the analog and make it look like the others that have the adjustable vent at the top? I will come up with somthing to put the smoker up on to get it higher up off the deck.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2016)

Now you get to meet others, make one option at a time.  If you wish to make an extended firebox using a mailbox, PM DaveOmak, he will help you, then we can work on the piping.

T


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 27, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> I guess lets start with the mail box mod. I think i would like to option to remove it and store it in the shed when not cold smoking. Which with all the cheese we go through here it will be in and out alot. But besides that. Is there a way to mod the analog and make it look like the others that have the adjustable vent at the top? I will come up with somthing to put the smoker up on to get it higher up off the deck.



Making sure you know mailbox mod can be used for hot and cold smoking! The only difference is turning on your MES for hot smoke! The pipe cools the smoke to near ambient for cold smoke.


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 27, 2016)

Is there a way to use the existing hole in the bottom instead of drolling a 3" hole for the pipe? I pm,d dave but havnt heard back from him yet.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2016)

Sounds as if you are stonewalling good advice...  Per your PM, asking for help, there is not much I can add to what others have noted....The folks here have given you good, proven advice......  May I be so bold and suggest rethinking what has been suggested...  or, continue on with your original plan...


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 28, 2016)

I simply asked a question if it can be used like that. Other then that ive thrown my ideas out on here looking to see if it would work. Ive had some great advice ip until i just hit this wall. If thats how it is ill look else where thanks to those that have helped


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 28, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> I simply asked a question if it can be used like that. Other then that ive thrown my ideas out on here looking to see if it would work. Ive had some great advice ip until i just hit this wall. If thats how it is ill look else where thanks to those that have helped


What we are trying to do is to replicate the smokehouses of old. If you come up with a better plan than what has been offered, I for one would be interested in it.

 Good luck, let us know how you do.

T


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 28, 2016)

See thats where we were going with it. You asked me to message dave and i did. I just simply asked if the hole needed to be bigger for it to work thats it. But get told people wont help because they think i wont cut my smoker. Thats where we were headed if it needed. But has anyone tried it with out cutting? Simple question. Thanks for your help


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll just google the pictures and do it my self. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> See thats where we were going with it. You asked me to message dave and i did. I just simply asked if the hole needed to be bigger for it to work thats it. *But get told people wont help because they think i wont cut my smoker. *Thats where we were headed if it needed. But has anyone tried it with out cutting? Simple question. Thanks for your help


You are exactly correct...   You set parameters you or your wife are willing to live with....  folks read it....  not much help available...

Are folks PM'ing you about this thread ???    If so, it surely doesn't help the OP or those trying to respond.....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 28, 2016)

You did mention that you didn’t want to cut a hole in your smoker and that your wife said no to cardboard boxes that would be used to determine what you could later use as a pattern to build a permanent smoker whether it be your MES or something else. 

To answer your simple question. There isn’t much that hasn’t been tried, we are simply trying to cut through all the BS to save you time and money. Keep in mind that between Dave and I alone, we have well over 100 years of smoking under our belts but we both are willing to learn.

T


----------



## the sandman (Apr 28, 2016)

This is a mini-fridge. Why can't you just plug it in and turn it on? A couple holes for inlet/outlet shouldn't keep it from working.


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 28, 2016)

Same concept just a full size fridge


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2016)

...click on this link...

*http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking*

..bad smoke...........good smoke...













4413f884_smokegoodvsevil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016






Cold smoking attachment that can be adapted to any smoker...   When "cold smoking", the smoker MUST be above the dew point to avoid condensate on the product...













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016


















mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016





.. ..













PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016





.. ..













MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm going to try to get things into perspective, I kind of feel like people are talking past each other. The link country provided made it clear to me...I believe. Country, or anyone else, please correct me if I am off...
- Country wants do do a "Cold" smoker that is an actual refrigerator to maintain the cool temperature no matter what the outside temp is. He wants a working fridge with a small hole for a smoke generator will pump smoke into. 
- at that point the conversation turned to cooling the smoke before entering the smoke box in which case several mods were discussed, Dave's mailbox mod with additional piping like Setesh's set up everyone agrees is good.
- somewhere in this I got confused and I think we started talking about not needing a working fridge, or I didn't realize the functioning fridge was the center of his question. At that point it became about doing the cold smoke setup with the MES. 
- I think our interpretation was he wanted to turn a box that was once a fridge into a cold smoker. 

So. . . The questions:
1) Can a working fridge become a cold smoker? What are the challenges? (See video)
2) what draft issues do you need to think about (how much cutting) if I try to make a working fridge into a cold smoker? 
3) is there a minimum size pipe that I need to use for a mailbox mod to cool the smoke? Is 3" the minimum?
4) if the answer to 1 or 2 is no or not supportable then MES should be used. (Insert picture of MES) question 3 is relevant to determine if cutting needs to be done.

If those are the questions I do not personally have the experience to answer. However, my 2 cents: 
- I'm really curious about creating a working fridge into a cold smoker. Tom posted pics of his here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view but I always assumed the fan was the only part running. I never thought about them being truely on. 
- if that works you can set it up so the smoke generator or mailbox can move back and forth between fridge and MES. The additional pipe to clean the smoke works well for hot and cold. 
- I understand not wanting to cut into MES. The salty guys will have to answer the 3" pipe question to determine if you will have to cut. For the fridge, if it becomes a cold smoker, cutting will probably be unavoidable.
- if you can take a picture and post what two holes you are talking about on your MES it will help understand your challenge. 

I hope this helps! I feel emotionally invested in this whole thing. I hope to see how it turns out!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 29, 2016)

If using a working refrigerator as a cold smoker, IMO it must be temperature controlled to about 70 degrees F...    When cold smoking, the smoker must be above the dew point to avoid condensate on the product...

Read the link about cold smoking....

I know, some folks say different....   well....... follow their advice...   The link to a U-tube cold smoking video(post 41) look at it and the amount of smoke he pumps into the smoker...  That's the modern version of cold smoking....   I'm purely interested in how our Native Americans cold smoke and how our forefathers cold smoked to preserve meats.... 

Everyone seems to be in a hurry and get stuff done in an hour or so...... That ain't how I do stuff....  I cold smoke for days at a temp from 60-70 deg. F....  that's where I get great results....   I use about  4 oz. of pellets per smoking session / day...  same the next day....  and again....   I have tried all methods....  my current method produces, IMO, a far superior product...


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you bauchjw for clearing that up. 

Dave, thank you for the link. How would i figure out what dew point is? Also lets just say we could use a fridge and keep it at 70 degrees. How would you proceed with a build like that? Would you use a smoke daddy type product to produce the smoke, or the mailbox type?

Bauchjw #3 its not the question of how big of pipe should i use. Its is it usable with the existing hole in the bottom, say we use the 3" pipe and just mount it to the bottom. Wouldnt this cut down a mass amount of smoke entering the smoker and also help cool it before it get to the smoker. Instead  of a 3" pipe going into a 3" hole pumping all the smoke it can into the smoker. 

Im not looking to just rush into a build thays why im here asking questions. Also the only reason why i mentioned not wanting to cut the mes in the first place is cause i produce a good smoked cheese already except they are blobs when they come out. My last smoke for easter was a 6 hour smoke with 4 types of cheese. The outside temp was 30 degrees and my mes got to around 96 using the amznp. Again leading me to think of the fridge idea. If i have to cut the smoker i will but its not broken so i didnt want to try and fix it. Just make somthing else usable for cold and us the mes for hot. 

Anyways we can all come to some type of conclusion with the options thrown out there i was just simply pondering the ideas. Agian thank you and sorry for any confusion or frustration


----------



## dcarch (Apr 29, 2016)

I have converted a 4.5 cubic foot refrigerator into a cold/hot smoker very successfully. I had posted details here before. Do a search "dcarch" and find my posts.

I don't remember where I posted here. It has been a while.

Yes, it is an* indoor* cold/hot smoker.

dcarch













SMOKER   15.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Apr 29, 2016


















smoker 12.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Apr 29, 2016


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 29, 2016)

I did toss around the idea of making it indoor also. I will do a search an see if i can find the thread


----------



## daveomak (Apr 29, 2016)

Dew point can be determined by a weather forecast..... or using a wet bulb / dry bulb measuring device...   there are humidity charts etc. and links to explain all that....   Once you reach the dew point, moisture "falls" out of the air as fog or dew...   If the dew point is say 50 deg. F, and the ambient air is 56, no dew...  BUT if the meat inside your smoker and the smoker temp is 46 degrees, the meat will get wet and so will the inside of your smoker....

Below is a weather forecast for my area......  You can see how the relative humidity oscillates opposite temperature...    That reflects the water holding capacity of the atmosphere depending on temperature...






For controlling the refer temperature, there are devices.......

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...oller&rh=n:16310091,k:freezer+temp+controller

For a smoke generator, I would use the AMNPS and grind the pellets into powder...   Check out Mr T and his tutorial on "smoke"...  dust smokes coolest..    Your refer will need very good air flow....   stale smoke sucks...  If the fridge is at least 7 cu. ft., you can maybe set the AMNPS inside of it...  and pump in air so you  get about 4 air changes per minute..  one every 15 seconds...  (that is just an educated guess)

That's about 200 gallons / minute for a 7 cu. ft. fridge...  I would go larger just for insurance....  If the fridge ran cold, use pellets, they give off more heat or control the temp using light bulbs to keep it warm....  the other controller will keep it cool......


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 29, 2016)

So any of those controlers will say turn the fridge on and off to control the temp inside the fridge at a said temp?
Also on the dew point i never realy thought about that part of it. It would be just as if it was raining inside the fridge am i on the same page? Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Apr 29, 2016)

I linked a page with controllers....   You will have to decide which controller meets your needs...  look at other controllers also... 

Yep, dew point is where the air can no longer hold any additional moisture.....


----------



## xcountryx (Apr 29, 2016)

I will have to do some reading on which controller will be best for me. Thank you


----------



## xcountryx (May 1, 2016)

When doin the mailbox mod how does the smoke travel through the pipe? Do you need some type of fan to move it?


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2016)

I have to turn on the smoker for a few minutes to get it's temperature up to above ambient...   Hot air rises.... then the maze, inside the MB warms the air in the MB and the pipe...  Then the air keeps flowing, UNLESS you put a bunch of cold meat in the smoker.....   Then the cold meat cools the smoker and forms a "cold air dam"...  the air will quit flowing in and eventually start flow out of the MB, all things going against you....  I've had smoke flowing backwards when I didn't warm up the pork bellies enough.....   just turn the heat on again for a few minutes to warm the smoker and the bellies...


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2016)

See posts 35 and 36 in my bacon thread....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ry-brined-bacon-aug-2015-8-23-money-update/20


----------



## xcountryx (May 2, 2016)

So im about to work on the mailbox mod. Since i have the analog mes with a 1/2 inch hole in the bottom and a 1/2 inch hole in the back top right. Could i cut the bottom center hole for the 3" intake pipe? Every photo ive seen has them into the side. And i was thinking of just cutting the top hole 3" and putting some type of smoke stack to kinda make it look original. Would i need to have a way to regulate the output there? Thanks


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2016)

I would drill 1" holes near the top of the side walls.....  they can be individually covered with refer magnets if needed...   On the side, any condensate will not drip on your food, like it might if in the top.....  To keep the temp. even inside the smoker, you will probably need to seal the door with high temp silicone...    use saran on the side where you do not want silicone to stick.....   silicone does not stick to saran...    it will peel off after it has dried for 24 ish hours...   leaving an air tight seal...


----------



## xcountryx (May 7, 2016)

Mailbox mod done and smoking cheese at this moment. Its been in for 3 hours already. The temp inside the smoker has been 75 degrees the whole time.

So heres what i did. Since i have the 30" analog mes it comes with a half inch hole in the bottom for drippings and a half inch hole in the top back corner for smoe to flow out. I cut a 3" hole in the bottom where the drip hole was and ran the mailbox mod into there. I also cut 3 one inch holes into the back along the side as dave mentioned. Im smoking a block of cheddar a block of colby a block of motz and a block of munster. So far so good. Thank you to everyone that helped


----------



## bauchjw (May 7, 2016)

xcountryx said:


> Mailbox mod done and smoking cheese at this moment. Its been in for 3 hours already. The temp inside the smoker has been 75 degrees the whole time.
> 
> So heres what i did. Since i have the 30" analog mes it comes with a half inch hole in the bottom for drippings and a half inch hole in the top back corner for smoe to flow out. I cut a 3" hole in the bottom where the drip hole was and ran the mailbox mod into there. I also cut 3 one inch holes into the back along the side as dave mentioned. Im smoking a block of cheddar a block of colby a block of motz and a block of munster. So far so good. Thank you to everyone that helped



Sounds like it's going well! Any chance to take some pictures to post? I'm curious to see how it looks!


----------



## stickyfingers (May 7, 2016)

n


----------



## corbylove (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm happy to read this and hear it was working good. I'm glad every body kept there wits about them and the problem got solved with help from all. I love this place.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2016)

Good deal.....


----------

